# ardour (won't play)



## ckeen (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi,
i installed ardour from ports, it starts up and talks with jackd correctly, but... 
Play does not work! Neither by setting a loop, or by restarting jack as this guy says:

http://ardour.org/node/1486

Ardour version is latest from ports (ardour-2.8.2_2), jack too (jack-0.116.2_4)
Has someone got this same problem? 
I really don't know how to operate, maybe some ktracing will reveal me something?

I'm experiencing many problems with other audio apps (jamin segfaults on start also in dummy mode, hydrogen can't connect to jack, jack-rack won't add ladspas, ...) but i'll start with this 

Thank you in advance


----------

